# Battlefield 3 Handbuch: Richtiger Link!



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Community!

Leider ist bei BF3 ja kein Handbuch dabei und der dazugehörige Link, der auf dem Zettel steht, der führt ins Leere.
Hier der richtige Link, bei dem man sich das Handbuch herunterladen kann:

Battlefield 3 Manual - German

Gruß Shadow


----------

